# For those Squeaky Toy Lovers



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I recently found this for Lex. He LOVES squeakers & I HATE cleaning up stuffing so I shopped around a bit & Found this guy at Pet's Mart:










I'm unsure if other stores have it but it's one big squeaker with no stuffing or other potentially hazardous/annoying materials. Just thought I'd share


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

How tough is it so far?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> How tough is it so far?


He gets through anything unless it's a kong extreme or nylabone. Not at all but this was an okay alternative in comparison to stuffing all over my carpet & furniture  lol.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*squeeky*

good find, no stuffing, tough and a squeeker. cool.

i opted nothing that squeeks for my dogs because a few years back i remember walking my mothers little rat dog and there was a child walking down the street with a toy and when she aqueeked it my dog ran for her. her parents shot daggers with their eyes at me. when i got my dogs i decided no squeekers. mine are a lot more obedient but i just didnt want that around. im even doing the opposite of what most people do and teaching them NOT to run after a laswer light thingy..lol, im weird.

but seriously, cool toy. good choice.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> good find, no stuffing, tough and a squeeker. cool.
> 
> i opted nothing that squeeks for my dogs because a few years back i remember walking my mothers little rat dog and there was a child walking down the street with a toy and when she aqueeked it my dog ran for her. her parents shot daggers with their eyes at me. when i got my dogs i decided no squeekers. mine are a lot more obedient but i just didnt want that around. im even doing the opposite of what most people do and teaching them NOT to run after a laswer light thingy..lol, im weird.
> 
> but seriously, cool toy. good choice.


Thanks, it's a special surprise I get him every now & again. He parades around the house bouncing himself making it squeak. Otherwise he's only allowed to have nylabone or kong. Which is so worth the money he has 3 bones which have lasted a year thus far with minimum wear.

What's the laser light thingy?


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i call it laser sight, but you know, the laser pointer that makes dogs go crazy. my friend was over one day, and he took it out and Tyson was going nuts. I was very jealous, to be truthful, that someone could make him so excited about something, then i immediately thought about the training potential it had, i soon realized that people use this with dogs a lot for play and to funk with other pepe's dogs on the street. so i trained him not to run for it until my command.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My dogs love those. There's also these one toys that look like animal carcasses(gross) but they also have no stuffing and 3 squeakers inside. 
It;s hard to find them now though. We use to get the at wallgreens for $4,but now if I see them, they're like $15 :S


----------

